# Crooked sit...



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

My boy was taught by dh a crooked sit, and now at 8 months, and I am doing the training with him, I don't know how to teach him properly. Any suggestions? 
When I am at home, one of the things I been doing is getting him to sit against the wall, so he has no choice...


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I assume you mean that he's leaning to one side or the other. Could you possibly try temping him with a treat to sit up straight?


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

No, I mean that he does not sit properly next to me on the left in a heel.. or after he heels, he sits more ****-eyed that directly next to me.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would work on a lot of rear-end awareness and keep side stepping/moving forward to get him to re-position himself. If he absolutely won't budge, PUT him there, reward, and move on. Only do that a few times if absolutely necessary.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where are you rewarding him? If you reward him with his nose in the right position(his butt should follow his nose) then repetitions should give him the idea of where he's supposed to be.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

He seems to always reposition his body to be able to watch me from the side.... its very strange. what I have been doing is taking his back end, and moving it to the correct position, but I don't think that is right-I think it can hurt his hips or something.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lure him to the correct position with food. Don't move his rear, move his head and the rear will follow. You should be rewarding as you are facing foward(body not leaning over) and hand should be chest level at your side, go straight down to treat.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the exact same issue with my GSD, OP. It is a never-ending battle but he is improving slowly. Luring does nothing, he just spins to the side.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you saying when your dog is on your left side and sits
he swings out to the left? my dog use to do that. to correct it
i use to tell him to sit. while he moving into the sit i would reach across
him with my left and place my left hamd on his left rear shoulder
to kepp him from swinging out.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am having the same issue with mine. My trainer keeps pointing it out for me to correct. he has me use my hand and slide her correctly, then praise her before we move on.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Try heeling at a fairly fast pace, stopping often and having him sit quickly, then take off again. That's what I've been practicing with Stosh so he doesn't get 'comfortable' in his sideways sit. After he's done it several times I'll lengthen the time he's in the correct sitting positin


----------



## Sirus (Jan 28, 2011)

I was having that problem with Sirius..When we stopped and he sits his butt would swing out to the left. My brothers taught me to take a treat in the left hand, place your elbow at your waist. Imagine that your elbow is pinned to your waist. When he sits only move your forearm (remember your elbow is "pinned" to your waist) around 10-12 inches to the left. The dog's natural reaction will be directing his muzzle to the left (towards your hand with the treat) and subconsciously moving his butt to the right...Worked great for me!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I just watched a training video that may help. 
It was with the use of a chair and wall. 
Let me find it......


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

valreegrl said:


> I just watched a training video that may help.
> It was with the use of a chair and wall.
> Let me find it......
> 
> YouTube - How To Clicker Train "Heel" Position (Dog Training)


I tried this (exact video) and it didn't work at all. I couldn't fade the chair and keep him straight by any means.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog in that video was never in proper position when rewarded, you have to make sure the butt is straight before marking or the dog will continue to think just having the head in the right spot is ok. Re-read what Sirus posted, that is the right way to get proper positioning. It is where you feed that makes all the difference.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe try practicing against a wall and rewarding the "correct" sit? If you reward it enough times (a clicker would help here for precision) you should be able to fade out the wall and keep the position.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

I put a leash around my dogs belly with the handle around my back and in my right hand. Whan he sat crooked I gave him a negative marker and pulled his butt in. Once he was correct I rewarded. Didn't take long for him to sit right and sometimes when he sat wrong he would correct himslef on the negative marker.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Maybe try practicing against a wall and rewarding the "correct" sit? If you reward it enough times (a clicker would help here for precision) you should be able to fade out the wall and keep the position.


I've tried the wall as well for finishes to keep him straight, and he gets rewarded heavily for the correct position there and knows exactly what to do, but take a step out from the wall and he goes swinging out. 

just my opinion, but I've had NO luck training with props to get the dog to sit or heel straight. The only thing that is working is rear-end awarenss on cue.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I would work on a lot of rear-end awareness and keep side stepping/moving forward to get him to re-position himself.


This is what my OB instructor had us do. We had the lazy puppy plop problem (at 6/7 months old). I was to step into him (side step). I would also keep him engaged by either walking off in the heel or stepping in front of him and reward (for him staying). If I lead off with my left foot, he was to remain sitting. If I lead off with my right foot, he was to heel. She stated that because it kept him engaged (sitting didn't mean he got to rest for a while) he learned to keep himself in the correct position to continue on. My pup was much better at it then I was, I kept messing up! We...errr, I mean I ...am much better at it now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Rear end awareness training is a great idea too. I've also heard of using a baton or stick as a target, and teaching the dog to target it with their hip. That way if you hold it in the right place, they learn to position straight when they sit.
I've used chairs or walls to teach a back up (and had no problem transferring it to an open space) so I figured it would also work for a sit at heel, but maybe not?


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

I have used a target stick for training my dogs to heal and sit straight. But first they have to be use to the stick. I do this by introducing the stick with treats. at first just holding the stick for them to see and gradualy getting to point where I can touch them all over with stick. I use the stick to keep the rear from swining out. They feel the touch of the stick and move back into place. NEVER HIT OR TAP WITH THE STICK.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

westallkennel said:


> I use the stick to keep the rear from swining out. They feel the touch of the stick and move back into place. NEVER HIT OR TAP WITH THE STICK.


Oh I was thinking more along the lines of teaching the dog to target the stick with their hip, then holding the stick in between you and the dog, so the dog will swing in towards you to touch the stick.
Like this:
http://www.caninehorizons.com/Body_Targets/Body%20Targeting.wmv

Info on training this:
Body Targets

Or like this but with the hip instead of the shoulder:







http://www.caninehorizons.com/Body_Targets.html


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My dog is severely cowhocked, so a perfect sit position is not something he has been able to maintain. He can sit, but then favors one side or the other.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Make a 2x12 into a table/bench about a foot off the ground with a ramp on the end and heel the dog down that. The dog can't sit crooked if it means falling off and he naturally will sit straight. Also good for fronts


----------

